# How do you get your soap to shine?



## Carl (Apr 7, 2019)

When I make my CP soap, it looks very dull in color.

When I take my 1st shower with a bar, the colors really pop and brighten up; it shines just like when you 1st wax your car!

Anybody have any tips/tricks to get this nice shine without showering with the bar first?


----------



## earlene (Apr 7, 2019)

I shine mine with a microfiber cloth to bring out the sheen.  Usually I either wash, steam or spray with alcohol first, but if there is no ash just a polish will do.


----------



## Carl (Apr 7, 2019)

Do you use a clay bar before polishing? LOL!

How do you polish your soap?  I usually get no ash because I spray down with alcohol at pour.


----------



## Andrew (Apr 7, 2019)

here you go.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 7, 2019)

I think it gives it a "its already been used" look when you soak it to get rid of ash.  I have had people comment on it and they have liked it--I might just have a mental block cuz I know where its been--and no not in the shower with me!!!


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 8, 2019)

I lightly spritz mine with alcohol from a spray bottle.


IrishLass


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 8, 2019)

When I first started I too would spritz with some alcohol.  I also tried using a micro fiber cloth.  I now make too much soap to even think about it.  Too time consuming.


----------



## Carl (Apr 8, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> When I first started I too would spritz with some alcohol.  I also tried using a micro fiber cloth.  I now make too much soap to even think about it.  Too time consuming.



Funny, I thought when earlene mentioned the microfiber towel, I thought it was an auto detailing joke.  I guess it wasn't!  LOL


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 8, 2019)

No, it's not a joke. I use microfiber cloths and mops for general home cleaning and like them very much. I even have a set of dedicated microfiber cloths I use as my wash cloths in the shower. 

I don't polish my soap with a microfiber cloth, although I know that can be done -- it's just not my thing. Instead, I lightly wipe my bars with a clean microfiber cloth right before packaging. It does a good job of removing crumbs of soap without scratching the surface of the bar.

I've experimented with spraying my soap with vodka or Everclear, and it also works to add shine.


----------



## Donee' (Apr 8, 2019)

I am with shunt on this one.  Its just to much when you are doing 300 bars. I dont bevel either.
I think if you are making special gifts and such then its worth it but for the practical side of it - nah!


----------



## earlene (Apr 8, 2019)

Carl said:


> How do you polish your soap?



I usually do this when I am planing or beveling my soap.  Sometimes if I am washing off ash (steam or water or alcohol).  Some soap recipes give a natural sheen anyway.  But I polish them sort of like polishing silver, using a microfiber cloth.  I find it soothing.


----------

